# About to buy UVI Falcon. Any advice / warnings?



## R. Naroth (Oct 13, 2021)

Falcon is currently on a 30% sale. I've been looking for a plugin that lets me create sample based sounds. I work on a 2011 Mac Pro without much hiccups so far. I have a feeling Falcon is going to push me to upgrade my computer.

If you are using Falcon, I would highly appreciate it if you can share your experience. Also this sale includes two free expansions. Any recommendations on which one to pick? The Subculture packs seems interesting.

Thank you.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 13, 2021)

I have an i5 PC, eight cores, 32GB. I do have some issues running more than four layers, especially with a lot of Ircam/granular stuff going on. When writing with a number of high CPU using vsts, I do have to bounce the tracks. I don’t see that as a problem, though, as it easy enough to re-enable the midi track for editin and then bounce again. Depending on the effects running, I don’t find it worse to run than, say, DIVA.

As for expansions, could you say a bit more about what you are looking for? I have quite a few. I like Subculture Orchestral a lot, but I don’t have the original one. I do keep coming back to Kinetics. I’d be happy to give you more in depth thoughts, so do ask. It is time for bed here now, though!


----------



## md11 (Oct 13, 2021)

what I like: modular(ish) approach, very intuitive logical layout. great sounding fx that can go anywhere, creative arps and sequencers, frequent updates!
not so much like: Patch browser, no audio in, no midi out (but you can record midi into a file and export it now at least). And the ircam stuff will probably melt your cpu!


----------



## kgdrum (Oct 13, 2021)

R. Naroth said:


> Falcon is currently on a 30% sale. I've been looking for a plugin that lets me create sample based sounds. I work on a 2011 Mac Pro without much hiccups so far. I have a feeling Falcon is going to push me to upgrade my computer.
> 
> If you are using Falcon, I would highly appreciate it if you can share your experience. Also this sale includes two free expansions. Any recommendations on which one to pick? The Subculture packs seems interesting.
> 
> Thank you.




Falcon is great, enjoy! You should have no problem running Fal+on on your Mac.


----------



## zwhita (Oct 13, 2021)

Most of the complaints on CPU are probably rooted in Falcon being single-core operation. It's a bummer but likely will never change. Maybe in version 3, who knows.

Be prepared for a modest learning curve. Refer to the manual vigorously and watch all the tutorials, not just the ones narrated by Dan Worrall. It's important to first get your head around the keygroup/layer/program hierarchy before you start dropping in samples into the mapper, then more time just trying to find some modulation routing you just added by constantly checking the inspector.

Be encouraged that free updates might bring future improvements. UVI support is usually great if you are having a specific problem.


----------



## R. Naroth (Oct 13, 2021)

Makes me feel much better. @zwhita The manual seems daunting.. 300 Pages  but I am looking forward to expanding my horizons beyond Zebra.

@Bee_Abney, my interest is in cinematic sounds, background scores etc., not much experience in EDM.


----------



## md11 (Oct 13, 2021)

Quanta did a great series of tutorials for the falcon:


----------



## Alchemedia (Oct 13, 2021)

Falcon is brilliant. Arguably the only soft synth/sampler you'll ever need.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 14, 2021)

R. Naroth said:


> Makes me feel much better. @zwhita The manual seems daunting.. 300 Pages  but I am looking forward to expanding my horizons beyond Zebra.
> 
> @Bee_Abney, my interest is in cinematic sounds, background scores etc., not much experience in EDM.


Righty-ho. First off, let me explain that I have a lot of the Falcon Expansions because there have been several sales since I got Falcon, and I got it with three expansions (second-hand). Also, I got madly addicted to them.

Analog Motion
Beautiful, thick analog sounds, layered and with a lot of arps and sequences. A great expansion to learn from as it uses fairly simple synthesis techniques to produce wonderful sounds.

Atmospherics
More samples are involved, and granular shenanigans, but the sound is still quite synthetic. Great pads and textures. One of its patches (parts in Falcon speak) is called Rachel Seduction. I take this to be a Blade Runner reference, and it that should give you some idea of what this set offers. Great for all synth scores, I don't know how well some of the patches would sit in an orchestral context. Some are grainy enough to be at home, whereas others would work if you don't mind them standing out against acoustic instruments.

Cinamtic Shades
Pretty much perfect for hybrid scoring. And not just trailer-style in-your-face style, but also meditative. It has a collection of patches called 'Textures' and they are great for using in a scoring context; they will work well with others and stand alone. One is called Dark Night, which will give yo some idea; but another - even better one! - is called Machine Elves.

Digital Motion
Like Analog motion, but with an emphasis on 80s and 90s sounds. Although, with the fullness of Falcon, they sound a lot better (to my heathen ears) than synths from the 80s. It has a patch called Sanitarium, which is a useful timesaver if anyone asks me how I'm feeling today. Again, great for scoring, great for atmosphere and, like Analog Motion, it can also really move. And, of course, you can reprogramme any sequencing to fit your own projects.

Ether Fields
Sounds designed by Simon Stockhausen, who has more sound packs and instruments for Falcon on his Patchpool site. Ingeniously designed with split keyboards, granular meddling, and wonderful samples including strings and voices. You could certainly score an entire film with this expansion, or use here and there to provide a rich background, from mildly contemplative to transcendent. This is top of the range stuff, and great for studying if you want to learn how to really exploit Falcon's abilities.

Kinetics
Half are the sun, half the moon, all involve an almost mechanical motion with either glitchy, electronic, mechanical sounds or something more organic. If you ever need to create a sense of movement and come up short on ideas, you can delve into these.

Plurality
Simon Stockhausen again. Brilliant, from electronic experimental stuff to glass, metal, string sample-based meditation music. Once again, one to study - and one that I'm not ready to try to emulate! If you want something to meditate to, or something for the nicer parts of a ghost story, sci-fi story, or personal growth story, this would be great. It has that sense of reaching out to something beyond, or having something from beyond reach out to you - but not in a horrible way. Some patches may work as scary too.

I haven't finished yet, but I need to leave this for now. Rather than save it, I'll post it now and come back for the remaining expansions later.

Savage

SubCulture Orchestral

Voklm

I also have the following UVI instruments:

Digital Synsations
Model D
Gypsy Jazzy
Kroma 1.5
XtremeFX 1.5


----------



## b_elliott (Oct 14, 2021)

Bee_Abney said:


> Righty-ho. First off, let me explain that I have a lot of the Falcon Expansions because there have been several sales since I got Falcon, and I got it with three expansions (second-hand). Also, I got madly addicted to them.
> ...


Nice, lots for me to also consider. 
The one expansion pack you don't list as owning is my most frequent go-to: Devinity by Richard Devine.
Another one for major usage is Synergy which emulates the 32-oscillator synth Wendy Carlos used in Tron. Lots of mileage with that as well.
Falcon may not have the NI forest size of expansion packs, but what it has is top notch IMHO.


----------



## doctoremmet (Oct 14, 2021)

Well. All has been said. Falcon is my desert island synth. And I own a couple.

As for packs: the ones by Simon Stockhausen are great. And like Billy I very much like Richard Devine’s effort.


----------



## Crossroads (Oct 14, 2021)

After having had both, workflow wise I much prefer Halion. Especially with Cubase. Also when it comes to CPU. I also find it's sample based workflow, especially with granular and the wavetable creator, much more inspiring.

I used Falcon quite a lot, but I never quite "got" what was so special about it between Omni and Halion.


----------



## cmillar (Oct 14, 2021)

R. Naroth said:


> Falcon is currently on a 30% sale. I've been looking for a plugin that lets me create sample based sounds. I work on a 2011 Mac Pro without much hiccups so far. I have a feeling Falcon is going to push me to upgrade my computer.
> 
> If you are using Falcon, I would highly appreciate it if you can share your experience. Also this sale includes two free expansions. Any recommendations on which one to pick? The Subculture packs seems interesting.
> 
> Thank you.


I now use Falcon on my 2009 MacPro (OSX High Sierra, 32 gig RAM, ssd's for everything).

My DAW is MOTU Digital Performer 11.

Notes:
- when loaded as an instrument in my DAW, some Falcon instruments will induce 'crackling' in the DAW audio due to some heavy programming in certain Falcon patches. (ie: heavy use of IRCAM Granular, etc.)

Solution!
- load Falcon in VEP7 !!!!!!! (on the same computer is fine)
(and then play Falcon with MIDI control coming out of my DAW)

No problems!!

VEP7 makes my computer 'breathe easy'. It brings Falcon to life for me, and I'm able to play multi-note chords in some very heavy patches that would otherwise be unplayable in my DAW.

Hope that helps you!

Falcon is really wonderful. Buy it. (....more fun and more inspiring to me than Omnisphere)


----------



## cmillar (Oct 14, 2021)

Bee_Abney said:


> I have an i5 PC, eight cores, 32GB. I do have some issues running more than four layers, especially with a lot of Ircam/granular stuff going on. When writing with a number of high CPU using vsts, I do have to bounce the tracks. I don’t see that as a problem, though, as it easy enough to re-enable the midi track for editin and then bounce again. Depending on the effects running, I don’t find it worse to run than, say, DIVA.
> 
> As for expansions, could you say a bit more about what you are looking for? I have quite a few. I like Subculture Orchestral a lot, but I don’t have the original one. I do keep coming back to Kinetics. I’d be happy to give you more in depth thoughts, so do ask. It is time for bed here now, though!


Hi Bee....try loading Falcon into an instance of VEP7. Works fine for me on a similar-spec older MacPro.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 14, 2021)

R. Naroth said:


> Makes me feel much better. @zwhita The manual seems daunting.. 300 Pages  but I am looking forward to expanding my horizons beyond Zebra.
> 
> @Bee_Abney, my interest is in cinematic sounds, background scores etc., not much experience in EDM.


I'll paste in my previous post and then complete it here, so that it is all in one message.

Righty-ho. First off, let me explain that I have a lot of the Falcon Expansions because there have been several sales since I got Falcon, and I got it with three expansions (second-hand). Also, I got madly addicted to them.

Analog Motion
Beautiful, thick analog sounds, layered and with a lot of arps and sequences. A great expansion to learn from as it uses fairly simple synthesis techniques to produce wonderful sounds. Given that analog sounds are relatively timeless amongst synth sounds, this is a really flexible expansion and a great place to start from.

Atmospherics
More samples are involved, and granular shenanigans, but the sound is still quite synthetic. Great pads and textures. One of its patches (parts in Falcon speak) is called Rachel Seduction. I take this to be a Blade Runner reference, and it that should give you some idea of what this set offers. Great for all synth scores, I don't know how well some of the patches would sit in an orchestral context. Some are grainy enough to be at home, whereas others would work if you don't mind them standing out against acoustic instruments.

Cinamtic Shades
Pretty much perfect for hybrid scoring. And not just trailer-style in-your-face style, but also meditative. It has a collection of patches called 'Textures' and they are great for using in a scoring context; they will work well with others and stand alone. One is called Dark Night, which will give yo some idea; but another - even better one! - is called Machine Elves.

Digital Motion
Like Analog motion, but with an emphasis on 80s and 90s sounds. Although, with the fullness of Falcon, they sound a lot better (to my heathen ears) than synths from the 80s. It has a patch called Sanitarium, which is a useful timesaver if anyone asks me how I'm feeling today. Again, great for scoring, great for atmosphere and, like Analog Motion, it can also really move. And, of course, you can reprogramme any sequencing to fit your own projects.

Ether Fields
Sounds designed by Simon Stockhausen, who has more sound packs and instruments for Falcon on his Patchpool site. Ingeniously designed with split keyboards, granular meddling, and wonderful samples including strings and voices. You could certainly score an entire film with this expansion, or use here and there to provide a rich background, from mildly contemplative to transcendent. This is top of the range stuff, and great for studying if you want to learn how to really exploit Falcon's abilities.

Kinetics
Half are the sun, half the moon, all involve an almost mechanical motion with either glitchy, electronic, mechanical sounds or something more organic. If you ever need to create a sense of movement and come up short on ideas, you can delve into these.

Plurality
Simon Stockhausen again. Brilliant, from electronic experimental stuff to glass, metal, string sample-based meditation music. Once again, one to study - and one that I'm not ready to try to emulate! If you want something to meditate to, or something for the nicer parts of a ghost story, sci-fi story, or personal growth story, this would be great. It has that sense of reaching out to something beyond, or having something from beyond reach out to you - but not in a horrible way. Some patches may work as scary too.

Savage
It is aptly named. These sounds are great leads, basses, drones, and moving pieces from the heavier end of electronic music. Techno, I guess, or at least Techno in inspiration. It's the synth equivalent of heavy metal guitar, and that's what I bought this expansion for - to combine with heavy guitar playing. It would also work in a heavier hybrid context. If you want to bang your head, or beat your audience over the head with the urgency of EVERYTHING, then this expansion is great. It's nicely designed and sequenced, so also good to learn from. There are slower and less bombastic patches too.

SubCulture Orchestral
This likely _is_ the hybrid scoring expansion that you are looking for. It's gorgeous, bringing electronic music stylings to orchestral base samples. Great for atmospheres, great for textures, great for layering with orchestral samples. Very good indeed.

Voklm
I go back and forth on this one. On the one hand, I don't like the fact that playing any distance at all from middle C means that the vocal samples are stretched unnaturally - and, if you go up, goofily. On the other hand, there are some really good sounds here and the Atmospheres and Drones are, for me, very usable. If you like warped tape loops of vocals, this would be a very good expansion. I haven't experimented yet with seeing if you can switch the sample oscillator to a stretch one (either basic Stretch or IRCAM Stretch) which would make these more palatable to me.

I also have the following UVI instruments:

Digital Synsations - Nice enough and good to learn from; good all-purpose sounds.
Model D - a piano. Yuck! (I'm kidding!)
Gypsy Jazzy - not so great as some other libraries for simulating 1930s jazz; much better for taking 1930s jazz sounds and playing with them in an electronic context.
Kroma 1.5 - Beautiful
XtremeFX 1.5 - Foley. It was a cheap way to get foley sounds, and having them inside Falcon is not a bad thing.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 14, 2021)

b_elliott said:


> Nice, lots for me to also consider.
> The one expansion pack you don't list as owning is my most frequent go-to: Devinity by Richard Devine.
> Another one for major usage is Synergy which emulates the 32-oscillator synth Wendy Carlos used in Tron. Lots of mileage with that as well.
> Falcon may not have the NI forest size of expansion packs, but what it has is top notch IMHO.


Yes, Devinity is a great one to highlight. I don't have it, but I'd think that it is every bit as good as the Simon Stockhausen ones if you want to study it and learn how to really step up your sound design and sequencing. I'm still working my way up to Analog Motions-level.

Energy, the DK Synergy sim, seems like something I'd love. But I haven't seen it on sale yet, so at the moment I'm leaving it for a future occasion. I may be able to buy Vintage Vault 3 and get it that way.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 14, 2021)

cmillar said:


> Hi Bee....try loading Falcon into an instance of VEP7. Works fine for me on a similar-spec older MacPro.


I don't know if it was you before, but I think someone else mentioned this in a thread somewhere. I really must look into it. I don't have Vienna Ensemble Pro, and it looks like I should add that to my Black Friday list and see what goes on sale. I've definitely been guilty of sleeping on the potential VEP could have for me. Thanks for the wake-up call!


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 14, 2021)

R. Naroth said:


> Makes me feel much better. @zwhita The manual seems daunting.. 300 Pages  but I am looking forward to expanding my horizons beyond Zebra.
> 
> @Bee_Abney, my interest is in cinematic sounds, background scores etc., not much experience in EDM.


Oh, and more simply, advice on what two expansions to start with:

If your synth skills, or seqencing skills, are basic, pick either Analog Motion or Digital Motion to learn from. According to taste.

Then get either SubCulture Orchestral or Cinematic Shades.

If your skills are good, but you want to push them further, replace the Motion option with either Ether Fields or Plurality. Or Devinity - but I don't have that one.

If you don't want to take learning from the expansion pack into consideration (perhaps you are confident already, or just want to start with something useful for composing and move on to learning the synth later), then why not get Subculture Orchestral and Cinematic Shades? It might suit your needs.


----------



## doctoremmet (Oct 14, 2021)

Bee_Abney said:


> SubCulture Orchestral
> This likely _is_ the hybrid scoring expansion that you are looking for.


Yes. It is.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 14, 2021)

Last comment to add here, there are not so many third parties producing Falcon expansions or UVI instruments as I would like; but there are some good ones. For Falcon Expansions, Simon Stockhausen is worth a look, as is the Moog Tribute pack (which I don't have), Triple Spiral Audio have a hefty Falcon pack that leans towards the atmospheric, and Leap Into the Void has three brilliant expansions.


----------



## doctoremmet (Oct 14, 2021)

Bee_Abney said:


> Last comment to add here, there are not so many third parties producing Falcon expansions or UVI instruments as I would like; but there are some good ones. For Falcon Expansions, Simon Stockhausen is worth a look, as is the Moog Tribute pack (which I don't have), Triple Spiral Audio have a hefty Falcon pack that leans towards the atmospheric, and Leap Into the Void has three brilliant expansions.


And Empty Vessel apparently will release one shortly.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 14, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> And Empty Vessel apparently will release one shortly.


Hurrah!


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 14, 2021)

Crossroads said:


> After having had both, workflow wise I much prefer Halion. Especially with Cubase. Also when it comes to CPU. I also find it's sample based workflow, especially with granular and the wavetable creator, much more inspiring.
> 
> I used Falcon quite a lot, but I never quite "got" what was so special about it between Omni and Halion.


I don't have HALion yet. I like how my HALion SE instruments sound, which is very encouraging.

Omnisphere is great in lots of ways, but very few patch designers seem to be able to get it to make sounds that I like a lot. I haven't learned how to use it fully yet, so I can't say how useful it will be to me in the long term.

Falcon - I immediately like how it sounds, and it is very versatile.

Ultimately, I guess, the workflow one likes and the sounds one likes are going to vary between people. The Omnisphere sound seem to have a very wide appeal. Likewise Zebra2.

If there is anything to 'get' about the appeal of Falcon 2, I'd guess it was a mixture of IRCAM, lots of oscillators and then a subjective preference for the sound. HALion is likely better for sample instruments from what I've heard.


----------



## cmillar (Oct 14, 2021)

Bee_Abney said:


> Last comment to add here, there are not so many third parties producing Falcon expansions or UVI instruments as I would like; but there are some good ones. For Falcon Expansions, Simon Stockhausen is worth a look, as is the Moog Tribute pack (which I don't have), Triple Spiral Audio have a hefty Falcon pack that leans towards the atmospheric, and Leap Into the Void has three brilliant expansions.


The Stockhausen libraries were part of my excitement in buying Falcon last week! Magical...and definitely something to learn from as well.

All of the UVI sound offerings (instruments, expansion packs, etc) are imminently useful for any modern musical needs....and the future!


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 14, 2021)

cmillar said:


> The Stockhausen libraries were part of my excitement in buying Falcon last week! Magical...and definitely something to learn from as well.
> 
> All of the UVI sound offerings (instruments, expansion packs, etc) are imminently useful for any modern musical needs....and the future!


Like me, you may just have Stockhausen Syndrome... It's a lot like Stockholm Syndrome, but involves less kidnap and more sound-design inspiration.


----------



## BluesCat (Oct 14, 2021)

R. Naroth said:


> Falcon is currently on a 30% sale. I've been looking for a plugin that lets me create sample based sounds. I work on a 2011 Mac Pro without much hiccups so far. I have a feeling Falcon is going to push me to upgrade my computer.
> 
> If you are using Falcon, I would highly appreciate it if you can share your experience. Also this sale includes two free expansions. Any recommendations on which one to pick? The Subculture packs seems interesting.
> 
> Thank you.


There have been many expansion suggestions, to which I have nothing to add. I just want to point out that with purchase, you will also receive a $100 voucher for UVI. As long as it is good for 60 days, which I believe is still the case, it will be well worth waiting until Black Friday to spend it, as UVI usually runs an "everything sale", and the voucher can be used against sale prices. I don't think Falcon itself will be any cheaper then however.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 14, 2021)

zwhita said:


> Most of the complaints on CPU are probably rooted in Falcon being single-core operation. It's a bummer but likely will never change. Maybe in version 3, who knows.
> 
> Be prepared for a modest learning curve. Refer to the manual vigorously and watch all the tutorials, not just the ones narrated by Dan Worrall. It's important to first get your head around the keygroup/layer/program hierarchy before you start dropping in samples into the mapper, then more time just trying to find some modulation routing you just added by constantly checking the inspector.
> 
> Be encouraged that free updates might bring future improvements. UVI support is usually great if you are having a specific problem.


Sorry, I don't remember where the discussion was or who was having it, but I have heard that there may be advantages to single core operation, as well as the CPU-related disadvantages. Somebody mentioned that the MPowerSynth manual says that it can be run multicore but that that can create problems.

I know no more.


----------



## doctoremmet (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 14, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


>



Does anybody else feel consistently excluded from his greetings as they are not now, and never have been, a vaquero/buckaroo?


----------



## doctoremmet (Oct 14, 2021)

No, I feel like a buckaroonie, just because I like Cameron and I adore his voice - no matter what comes out of his mouth.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 14, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> No, I feel like a buckaroonie, just because I like Cameron and I adore his voice - no matter what comes out of his mouth.


He does have a wonderful voice! And he knows his way around a synth or two and explains them very clearly.


----------



## doctoremmet (Oct 14, 2021)

Bee_Abney said:


> He does have a wonderful voice! And he knows his way around a synth or two and explains them very clearly.


I rate his videos the highest out of all the YT people’s attempts.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 14, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> I rate his videos the highest out of all the YT people’s attempts.


And I rate your judgement highly, so I pay a lot of attention to Venus Theory.


----------



## doctoremmet (Oct 14, 2021)

Bee_Abney said:


> And I rate your judgement highly, so I pay a lot of attention to Venus Theory.


Regardless of the actual synth he uses, his mini tutorials make a lot of sense and I have learned a LOT from him. Especially his slightly older Falcon specials and all of his Voltage Modular work are very valuable.

The one on modal synthesis was a true eye opener some time last year and it sent me down the PM rabbithole I’m still in.




Edit: @R. Naroth - Falcon also has Pluck oscillator and lends itself to physical modelling synthesis as well!


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 14, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Regardless of the actual synth he uses, his mini tutorials make a lot of sense and I have learned a LOT from him. Especially his slightly older Falcon specials and all of his Voltage Modular work are very valuable.
> 
> The one on modal synthesis was a true eye opener some time last year and it sent me down the PM rabbithole I’m still in.
> 
> ...



That's right! I agree about his older Falcon videos. So helpful.


----------



## doctoremmet (Oct 14, 2021)

@kgdrum Kenny - this video nicely showcases the PSP VM modules we were talking about the other day. Not to entice you or anything - I still think you’re not the VM type, no offense - but conceptually a very nice video just the same.


----------



## kgdrum (Oct 14, 2021)

How can anything you say ever offend me? I obviously agree virtual spaghetti wires ain’t my thing 😱


----------



## R. Naroth (Oct 14, 2021)

Bee_Abney said:


> Righty-ho. First off, let me explain that I have a lot of the Falcon Expansions because there have been several sales since I got Falcon, and I got it with three expansions (second-hand). Also, I got madly addicted to them.
> 
> Analog Motion
> Beautiful, thick analog sounds, layered and with a lot of arps and sequences. A great expansion to learn from as it uses fairly simple synthesis techniques to produce wonderful sounds.
> ...


Oh wow. Thanks so much for taking the time out to write this up.. 🙏🏽


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 14, 2021)

R. Naroth said:


> Oh wow. Thanks so much for taking the time out to write this up.. 🙏🏽


You are very welcome. It was a useful exercise for me, too.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 14, 2021)

Bee_Abney said:


> Last comment to add here, there are not so many third parties producing Falcon expansions or UVI instruments as I would like; but there are some good ones. For Falcon Expansions, Simon Stockhausen is worth a look, as is the Moog Tribute pack (which I don't have), Triple Spiral Audio have a hefty Falcon pack that leans towards the atmospheric, and Leap Into the Void has three brilliant expansions.


And I forgot Ambicon by Channel Robot (great textures), available on Loot Audio and Matter and Form by Sound Gardxn. This latter is very much designed with taking apart and reassembling the layers in mind and is based on samples from a Modal Argon8. Good for learning from, and nice to get the samples for general use. The inspiration is TV and film scores and the patches are all named after a film or television programme. So, you have American Gods, by way of Fargo and The Girl on the Train, through to Westworld.


----------



## Alchemedia (Oct 14, 2021)

I've somehow managed to collect virtually everything UVI (aside from the disappointing Orchestral Suite which I unloaded) and recommend using the $100 bonus UVI bucks towards Synth Anthology or VV3 before investing in additional presets. You get much more for your money. The stock 1200+ presets alone are great and of course manipulating and designing your own sounds is easy. Falcon is overkill if your primarily intention is to use it as a preset machine.


----------



## R. Naroth (Oct 14, 2021)

The bird is home.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 14, 2021)

R. Naroth said:


> The bird is home.


You will come back and post the first expansion pack that you design, won’t you? Or a link to a composition.

As @zwhita said, there is a learning curve, but the basic skills you develop with Falcon translate to massive re-design and design possibilities. But for starters, just have fun messing about, orienting yourself and discovering interesting sounds. Then, maybe, check out Venus Theory’s and Dan Worrall’s YouTube tutorials. The manual is not too bad to learn from, either.


----------



## R. Naroth (Oct 14, 2021)

Bee_Abney said:


> You will come back and post the first expansion pack that you design, won’t you? Or a link to a composition.
> 
> As @zwhita said, there is a learning curve, but the basic skills you develop with Falcon translate to massive re-design and design possibilities. But for starters, just have fun messing about, orienting yourself and discovering interesting sounds. Then, maybe, check out Venus Theory’s and Dan Worrall’s YouTube tutorials. The manual is not too bad to learn from, either.


Of course. 😊
BTW, I got the Subculture Orchestral and Plurality extensions. Thanks for the reviews.


----------



## Zanshin (Oct 14, 2021)

I picked it up too. With the current offer, Touché voucher, and this damn thread, I couldn't help myself. I got Subculture Orchestral and Cinematic Shades.


----------



## easyrider (Oct 14, 2021)

I’ll take a cheeky 50 voucher and buy it if anyone has one 👍


----------



## Technostica (Oct 14, 2021)

Zanshin said:


> I picked it up too. With the current offer, Touché voucher, and this damn thread, I couldn't help myself. I got Subculture Orchestral and Cinematic Shades.


Touché voucher?


----------



## Zanshin (Oct 14, 2021)

Comes in the box with one of these:






hardware







www.expressivee.com


----------



## Technostica (Oct 14, 2021)

Zanshin said:


> Comes in the box with one of these:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


An extra $50 off. Sweet.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 14, 2021)

R. Naroth said:


> Of course. 😊
> BTW, I got the Subculture Orchestral and Plurality extensions. Thanks for the reviews.


Excellent choices!


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 14, 2021)

Zanshin said:


> Comes in the box with one of these:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They look great. Have fun whirring and blurring!


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 14, 2021)

liquidlino said:


> SInce this is such a great thread, I'll add two more expansions that no has mentioned, that I chose on Sunday with my purchase. This is just first impressions:
> 
> Lo-Fi
> - Very natural sounding instruments mostly - in line wth lo-fi genre which is natural instruments that have been deliberately degraded in sound quality
> ...


Good to hear how useful Lo-Fi has been. I think with Inner Dimensions the sequencing is the key thing to what makes it work. That might make it less useful for repurposing for you.

Kinetics also is very dependent on motion, but the sounds are very interesting and rich.

The World Suite is definitely ver appealing. It's on Knobcloud for €190 at the moment.


----------



## Pier (Nov 2, 2021)

@R. Naroth so are you enjoying Falcon?


----------



## R. Naroth (Nov 3, 2021)

Pier said:


> @R. Naroth so are you enjoying Falcon?


@Pier, Thanks for asking. Falcon UI is intimidating at first but once you understand the layered tree structure, it is easy to navigate. 

I think Falcon's strength is in hybrid sample/synth based sounds, my patches are only as good as the samples I use, and I don't really have much. With good source material, Falcon allows you stretch, squeeze, shred, powder and mangle them in a many ways. Then you can spice it up with extra synth layers, effects and crazy modulations. And then there are these insane Sequencers in Falcon that I have no idea how to use yet. With all this Falcon can really create single note sound tracks with a lot going on in them. And then there is multis. I am still nibbling at its edges, there is a lot more to learn and it needs a lot of self discipline to operate this deep synth.

In the past month I have been playing with Falcon and Pigments 3. For pure synthesis and simple sounds, Zebra still rules IMO. Maybe it is because it is the one synth I know best and cared to read the manual multiple times. But again, I bought Zebra 8 years ago and did nothing with it until 6 months ago. Need to give Falcon some time and I'll see if I can post some decent patches as I explore it.


----------



## Pier (Nov 4, 2021)

R. Naroth said:


> I think Falcon's strength is in hybrid sample/synth based sounds, my patches are only as good as the samples I use, and I don't really have much. With good source material, Falcon allows you stretch, squeeze, shred, powder and mangle them in a many ways. Then you can spice it up with extra synth layers, effects and crazy modulations.


I'm seriously considering Falcon again but this worries me a bit.

I don't have much sample content (that I have recorded myself) and AFAIK most (all?) sample libraries do not allow to use samples to transform and resell as new libraries.

I'd be limited to recording random stuff at home, straight from my DAW machine. I don't have a portable recorder nor access to a remotely decent recording room for musicians.

@timprebble do the license of your sound libraries allow for transformation and reselling?


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 4, 2021)

Pier said:


> I'm seriously considering Falcon again but this worries me a bit.


Frankly, I almost NEVER use samples and have a great time with Falcon. All the other oscillators work great too 

It is a synthesizer (and a damn flexible one) first and foremost. With a very capable sampler.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 4, 2021)

Pier said:


> I'm seriously considering Falcon again but this worries me a bit.
> 
> I don't have much sample content (that I have recorded myself) and AFAIK most (all?) sample libraries do not allow to use samples to transform and resell as new libraries.
> 
> ...


You are right about licenses. You'd have to negotiate on a case by case basis, and it would likely make the whole endeavour unprofitable. (Or other people would be doing it...) However, I have two points that are relevant to making Falcon libraries, and one which may make Falcon useful for making any libraries.

1. @doctoremmet is right. You don't need samples at all. Selling a preset library for Falcon without samples has advantages and disadvantages. For one, it will probably be more CPU efficient than a library relying on granular manipulation of samples and so on. A major disadvantage is that one of the selling points of a buying a preset library is the samples you'll get access to. Ultimately, I think most people would just go for the best sound design, samples or no.

2. There is magic in Falcon when it comes to samples that means that you can use lower quality recordings and still get excellent high-quality results. You don't need to go the lo-fi route, though that is an option. But you can also use IRCAM stretch and not only to stretch samples across the keyboard, but also to drastically improve their perceived quality. I've attached an example of a sample of glass bowl resonating from being struck. This is just MP3, of course; but the difference shows, I think. The first note is the original sample and the second and following notes have been in IRCAM stretch High Quality and no other effects or processing of any kind.

But where would the samples come from? Anywhere that they are Public Domain. You don't have to record them, you can collect them online. If you have any good software for cleaning up samples (I use RX7), then do that first. There are a huge number of Public Domain samples out there. Many samples on freesound.org are listed as CC0 and can be downloaded and used for commercial purposes without attribution (just constrain your search to CC0 samples). That's where I got the glass bowl sample from.

3. This also means that you can use Falcon as part of a sample-improvement chain. Again, this is something I do. These samples, now improved in perceived fidelity, etc., can then be used in making and selling presets for any other synth that can use samples. (Zebra, Diva, etc., even Kontakt libraries if you wanted to explore that). The improvement is subtle when the samples are put side by side, but when building up a whole patch, I think that difference is pretty important.

I've also attached a sample of a patch I made without using a sample. Bear in mind that I don't know what I'm doing with synths at all. I know a little about sample manipulation; and a lot more about widdly guitar solos that annoy everyone except me.


----------



## cedricm (Nov 4, 2021)

Here's my advice : if you purchase Falcon, do yourself a favor and watch and repeat on Falcon at the same time the original UVI tutorials from 2015 or 2016, created by Dan Worrall.
You'll learn more than with tens of hours of other YouTube tutorials.
It won't help with the newest stuff obviously, but the foundations will be super strong.


----------



## Pier (Nov 4, 2021)

Bee_Abney said:


> You are right about licenses. You'd have to negotiate on a case by case basis, and it would likely make the whole endeavour unprofitable. (Or other people would be doing it...) However, I have two points that are relevant to making Falcon libraries, and one which may make Falcon useful for making any libraries.
> 
> 1. @doctoremmet is right. You don't need samples at all. Selling a preset library for Falcon without samples has advantages and disadvantages. For one, it will probably be more CPU efficient than a library relying on granular manipulation of samples and so on. A major disadvantage is that one of the selling points of a buying a preset library is the samples you'll get access to. Ultimately, I think most people would just go for the best sound design, samples or no.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the ideas and demos!

I'm going to need to buy RX now


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 4, 2021)

This is a bit quiet, so you may need to turn it up.

I made this by playing my own patch, Nuns in Bee, on Falcon that I made with Public Domain samples. So, this is just me recorded playing live with that patch.

I had to remove the music from the nuns singing, and tidy up that sample as well as I could (it's from a shellac record from 1926) before moving to Falcon.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 4, 2021)

Pier said:


> Thanks for the ideas and demos!
> 
> I'm going to need to buy RX now


Yeah, RX isn't cheap like Falcon is...


----------



## Pier (Nov 4, 2021)

Bee_Abney said:


> This is a bit quiet, so you may need to turn it up.
> 
> I made this by playing my own patch, Nuns in Bee, on Falcon that I made with Public Domain samples. So, this is just me recorded playing live with that patch.
> 
> I had to remove the music from the nuns singing, and tidy up that sample as well as I could (it's from a shellac record from 1926) before moving to Falcon.


Jesus what is that thing that sounds like a... distorted whale singing? It's fantastic!


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 4, 2021)

Pier said:


> Jesus what is that thing that sounds like a... distorted whale singing? It's fantastic!


Jeez. Bee used that sample of a tortured Belgian nun AGAIN???


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 4, 2021)

Pier said:


> Jesus what is that thing that sounds like a... distorted whale singing? It's fantastic!


I morphed some nuns with some wolves.

It's a thing I do.


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 4, 2021)

The Ab in your name stands for _abuse_?


----------



## kgdrum (Nov 4, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Jeez. Bee used that sample of a tortured Belgian nun AGAIN???



As usual Bee is lying that’s her in the communal shower with the nuns!


----------



## R. Naroth (Nov 4, 2021)

Pier said:


> I'm seriously considering Falcon again but this worries me a bit.
> 
> I don't have much sample content (that I have recorded myself) and AFAIK most (all?) sample libraries do not allow to use samples to transform and resell as new libraries.
> 
> ...


Please only take my comments for what it is worth. I have not spent as much time as possible with Falcon mainly because my day job is killing me these days.

Falcon lets you create as many layers with as many oscillators/effects/mods as you need. The factory wavetable oscillators can get you quite far and Falcon ships with hundreds of these. Falcon is like a large buffet and one with the most flexible, modular, unlimited architecture with a friendly UI I have even seen in a synth. Maybe, Phaseplant comes close but I don't have it. Reaktor is too complex.

My comments come from my familiarity with ZebraHZ when it comes to pure synthesis. While Zebra is great, it is still limiting in the number of osc/filter/modulations available. One thing I really miss in Falcon that is not are those ultra musical Zebra Comb filters.

For what it does Falcon is totally worth the price. I am quite happy with it.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 4, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> The Ab in your name stands for _abuse_?


Actually, the Abney in my name comes from Mr. Abney in the M. R. James story 'Lost Hearts'. If you know the story, you'll understand; if not, I shan't spoil it here. Though we are probably all too old to worry about spoilers for hundred-year-old ghost stories...








Lost Hearts - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Pier (Nov 4, 2021)

Bee_Abney said:


> Yeah, RX isn't cheap like Falcon is...


The RX Elements version is on sale now at $49 with a bundle of other products.









iZotope Deals


View current deals on iZotope products and access savings on audio plug-ins for mixing, mastering, audio restoration, and more.




www.izotope.com





Do you think it'd be good enough?

I used RX (v1 I think?) 10 years ago to clean TV dialogues and it was already great.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 4, 2021)

Pier said:


> The RX Elements version is on sale now at $49 with a bundle of other products.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think you'd want to get a version with Music Rebalance, which makes isolating vocals incredibly easy. Though there are other plugins that can do that. Elements, I think, is missing some important vocal tools, but it certainly would do a lot for other samples. I don't think de-essing is in elements, either; but as far as I can tell, de-essing is just localised EQ. A good transient shaper plus EQ should help with that. (Indeed, I really want to get Quantum by Wavesfactory to help with tasks like this.)

Elements is a worthwhile purchase if you want to get into samples; and then you can watch for upgrades in sales if you want more options. A lot of the effects you need would be spread across a range of mixing and mastering plugins, so you may already have a lot.


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 4, 2021)

If you happen to have Cubase 11, check out Spectralayers One. I got it for free last year and it is incredibly useful…


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 4, 2021)

Pier said:


> The RX Elements version is on sale now at $49 with a bundle of other products.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


https://www.knobcloud.com/i/21811/izotope-rx-8-standard
This might be of interest; though I wouldn't rush. This is a bit cheaper than usual for RX8 Standard as a license transfer; but these things come around again.


----------



## rrichard63 (Nov 4, 2021)

Pier said:


> The RX Elements version is on sale now at $49 with a bundle of other products.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


RX Elements is sometimes offered for $19 and/or as part of an Elements bundle at an even greater discount.


----------



## Pier (Nov 4, 2021)

Bee_Abney said:


> I think you'd want to get a version with Music Rebalance, which makes isolating vocals incredibly easy. Though there are other plugins that can do that. Elements, I think, is missing some important vocal tools, but it certainly would do a lot for other samples. I don't think de-essing is in elements, either; but as far as I can tell, de-essing is just localised EQ. A good transient shaper plus EQ should help with that. (Indeed, I really want to get Quantum by Wavesfactory to help with tasks like this.)
> 
> Elements is a worthwhile purchase if you want to get into samples; and then you can watch for upgrades in sales if you want more options. A lot of the effects you need would be spread across a range of mixing and mastering plugins, so you may already have a lot.



I'd just use RX to simply remove noise and hums. I'm guessing Elements can do that?

I own Pro-Q3 which should be plenty for de-essing and other duties with the dynamic EQ.

Saturn by FF is also an amazing transient shaper when you use the modulators. See this video by Dan Worral at around 4:00 where he demonstrate the envelope followers:




BTW Wavesfactory are from my home town (Mallorca) although I do not know them personally


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 4, 2021)

rrichard63 said:


> RX Elements is sometimes offered for $19 and/or as part of an Elements bundle at an even greater discount.


Very good point. It's in the Holiday Bundle Gold at the moment for £41.99 including UK tax - so probably that's cheaper than buying it individually. And it is sometimes cheaper still.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 4, 2021)

Pier said:


> I'd just use RX to simply remove noise and hums. I'm guessing Elements can do that?
> 
> I own Pro-Q3 which should be plenty for de-essing and other duties with the dynamic EQ.
> 
> ...



Elements can do that.

RX Elements features​

Repair Assistant​
De-hum [IMPROVED]​
De-click​
De-clip​
Voice De-noise​
Spectrogram View​
View/edit up to 32 files [NEW]​


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 4, 2021)

Pier said:


> I'd just use RX to simply remove noise and hums. I'm guessing Elements can do that?
> 
> I own Pro-Q3 which should be plenty for de-essing and other duties with the dynamic EQ.
> 
> ...



Ah, Saturn 2 and FabFilter generally! Something else I aspire to get my grubby (because I totally haven't been in any communal showers) paws on.


----------



## Pier (Nov 4, 2021)

rrichard63 said:


> RX Elements is sometimes offered for $19 and/or as part of an Elements bundle at an even greater discount.


Good tip!

Yeah I think I will wait for a better price of just RX Elements.


----------



## TonalDynamics (Nov 4, 2021)

Bee_Abney said:


> Nuns in Bee


Haha nice.

Do all your custom patches include such cute references?

I must admit, a lot of mine have rather juvenile names that me and my 13 year old inner-self find humorous...

Since it's a 'my eyes only' kind of thing 

Half of me is slightly ashamed of this. The other half will never stop laughing at butt jokes.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 4, 2021)

TonalDynamics said:


> Haha nice.
> 
> Do all your custom patches include such cute references?
> 
> ...


Keep on doing it! One day, future (possibly alien, possibly AI) archaeolgists will giggle themselves silly over it.

The nuns song (Oh Little Town of Bethlehem) really was in B!


----------



## timprebble (Nov 4, 2021)

Pier said:


> @timprebble do the license of your sound libraries allow for transformation and reselling?


Yes and No. Of course transformation is allowed, thats part of every sound designers process. But the EULA specifically prohibits selling derivative products. Machine learning is also explicitly prohibited.
If someone wants to take my work, alter it & sell it as their own, then they will need to apply for a commercial license. You will find that is the norm in the world of sound FX libraries.

(Plenty of people use HISSandaROAR sounds in Kontakt, and in SoundMiners sampler... I deliberately seperate mutliple takes within a file with digital silence to help enable that... but they do so for their own use, not to resell. I like it this way, it makes every use case unique)


----------



## Pier (Nov 4, 2021)

timprebble said:


> Yes and No. Of course transformation is allowed, thats part of every sound designers process. But the EULA specifically prohibits selling derivative products. Machine learning is also explicitly prohibited.
> If someone wants to take my work, alter it & sell it as their own, then they will need to apply for a commercial license. You will find that is the norm in the world of sound FX libraries.


Thanks for the clarification. I suspected this was the case but couldn't find any info on your website.


----------



## Alchemedia (Nov 4, 2021)

Pier said:


> I'm going to need to buy RX now


RX9 Advanced is brilliant. Easily the most valuable piece of software in my toolkit as nothing else could replace it.


----------



## Alchemedia (Nov 4, 2021)

Bee_Abney said:


> I made this by playing my own patch, Nuns in Bee, on Falcon that I made with Public Domain samples. So, this is just me recorded playing live with that patch.
> 
> I had to remove the music from the nuns singing, and tidy up that sample...


Falcon is overkill for this sort of thing Bee. This is all you really need and it's just 9 bucks! 









Kazoo


Kazoo was created with our world-class kazoo ensemble, featuring some of the finest hand-crafted wax paper and plastic wind instruments that money can buy. It offers an intuitive GUI with an adaptable LFO system, customizable arpeggiator, a modular FX rack with 18 DSP effect, and 20 inspiring...




soundiron.com


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 4, 2021)

Alchemedia said:


> Falcon is overkill for this sort of thing Bee. This is all you really need and it's just 9 bucks!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Get back to me when Soundiron have a comb with a piece of paper library, then I'll be interested.


----------



## Alchemedia (Nov 4, 2021)

Bee_Abney said:


> Get back to me when Soundiron have a comb with a piece of paper library, then I'll be interested.


Hard core old skool, eh?


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 4, 2021)

Alchemedia said:


> Hard core old skool, eh?


If you are going to go for it, don't take half measures. You know, like whiskey.

(Caveat about drinking responsibly or not at all.)


----------



## timprebble (Nov 4, 2021)

Pier said:


> Thanks for the clarification. I suspected this was the case but couldn't find any info on your website.


Good point. I've added it to the FAQ/Tech support page


----------



## timprebble (Nov 4, 2021)

Alchemedia said:


> RX9 Advanced is brilliant. Easily the most valuable piece of software in my toolkit as nothing else could replace it.


RX is fantastic, but it is also a time sink. If it is possible I always prefer to record another or longer take, and avoid losing hours of my life in RX. 'Fixing it in post' is not always the win it appears to be.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 4, 2021)

timprebble said:


> RX is fantastic, but it is also a time sink. If it is possible I always prefer to record another or longer take, and avoid losing hours of my life in RX. 'Fixing it in post' is not always the win it appears to be.


It is an unfortunate necessity for those of us with a predilection for singing nuns recorded in 1926, or the only known sound recordings of Aleister Crowley, or just generally scavenging the scraps fallen from the table of public domain radio and film. I'm still working on my skills at a low level; but I imagine it will always take rather a long time.


----------



## timprebble (Nov 4, 2021)

Bee_Abney said:


> It is an unfortunate necessity for those of us with a predilection for singing nuns recorded in 1926, or the only known sound recordings of Aleister Crowley, or just generally scavenging the scraps fallen from the table of public domain radio and film. I'm still working on my skills at a low level; but I imagine it will always take rather a long time.


I hear you. I have lost entire weeks of my life, removing unwanted elements (birds!) from ambiences... As with film production sound/dialogue, so many sounds would be un-useable without RX.


----------



## Alchemedia (Nov 4, 2021)

Bee_Abney said:


> It is an unfortunate necessity for those of us with a predilection for singing nuns recorded in 1926, or the only known sound recordings of Aleister Crowley, or just generally scavenging the scraps fallen from the table of public domain radio and film. I'm still working on my skills at a low level; but I imagine it will always take rather a long time.


I remastered Crowley's recordings years ago for a doc. I also own a couple original signed manuscripts.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 4, 2021)

Alchemedia said:


> I remastered Crowley's recordings years ago. I also own a couple original signed manuscripts.


That's rather impressive! He was an interesting fellow.


----------



## Alchemedia (Nov 4, 2021)

Bee_Abney said:


> He was an interesting fellow.


That's an understatement!


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 4, 2021)

Alchemedia said:


> That's an understatement!


Yes it is!


----------



## KarlHeinz (Nov 4, 2021)

Alchemedia said:


> That's an understatement!


There is a great Tarot Soundset out for Hive 2, seems you are predestined to make a Crawleys one for Falcon 2, even if it will make me  and  and being scared anyway........and Halloween allready over......and even all souls.......


----------



## Alchemedia (Nov 4, 2021)

KarlHeinz said:


> There is a great Tarot Soundset out for Hive 2, seems you are predestined to make a Crawleys one for Falcon 2, even if it will make me  and  and being scared anyway........and Halloween allready over......and even all souls.......


Ah yes, Hacke & I travel in similar circles.


----------



## Pier (Nov 4, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> If you happen to have Cubase 11, check out Spectralayers One. I got it for free last year and it is incredibly useful…



*What is this sorcery?!?!?!?!?*

And is this included in all Cubase versions?

Edit:

Apparently it's included in the Artist and Pro versions!


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 5, 2021)

Pier said:


> Apparently it's included in the Artist and Pro versions


Correct. And yes: magic.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 5, 2021)

Yeah, well, for just many hundreds of dollars more, RX will divide the music into four tracks just as quickly!

Actually, there was another plugin I was looking at recently that specialises in this. I can't for the life of me remember what it was. I'd love to know if it does a better job.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 5, 2021)

liquidlino said:


> Were you thinking of this? https://splitter.ai/ pretty incredible cutting edge stuff. really useful when remixing someone elses song, or wanting original vocal tracks for remakes etc.


No, this was a plugin that splits the music four ways. I think there are a few. Zynaptiq has a magical device that doesn't split them into separate output, but processes them separately so that you can alter tuning, tone and rhythm separately for different elements in real time. That's not something I need, but that does sound cool.

Mind you, with services like Splitter, you don't have to have all the software yourself.


----------



## b_elliott (Nov 5, 2021)

Bee_Abney said:


> Actually, the Abney in my name comes from Mr. Abney in the M. R. James story 'Lost Hearts'. If you know the story, you'll understand; if not, I shan't spoil it here. Though we are probably all too old to worry about spoilers for hundred-year-old ghost stories...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Though you posted this awhile back it sent me off on a study about this writer. Then Pier in a completely different thread brought up the Norwegian band Royksopp which I then discovered this dark gothic synth gem Skulls. Possibly up your alley? 

Decided I may explore this genre in a song.


----------



## Zanshin (Nov 5, 2021)

That's a cool song and video, perhaps it should have a seizure warning though lol.


----------



## b_elliott (Nov 5, 2021)

Zanshin said:


> That's a cool song and video, perhaps it should have a seizure warning though lol.


Someone had earlier posted about that matter. I didn't pay it much heed until I damn near felt sea sickness recently when this whirling montage from NI came to view. That should have a warning too.


----------



## Zanshin (Nov 5, 2021)

LOL yeah that one is disconcerting too.


----------



## Pier (Nov 5, 2021)

b_elliott said:


> Then Pier in a completely different thread brought up the Norwegian band Royksopp which I then discovered this dark gothic synth gem Skulls. Possibly up your alley?


Royksopp have a couple of great tracks.

Another one I like from that album is this remix they did of a previous track of them:




"The Inevitable End" was the last album they made. They keep making music, but declared the album format dead (for them).


----------



## b_elliott (Nov 5, 2021)

Pier said:


> Royksopp have a couple of great tracks.


Very cool songs. Thanks for sharing. 

I kept thinking @ that bearded old dude in _Skulls_ -- seen him before. Then I 'membered: David Lynch's Twin Peaks _Gotta Light_ man: 



Now I'd certainly buy a Falcon Twin Peaks pack if one was available. That was one hell of a ride IMHO.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 6, 2021)

b_elliott said:


> Though you posted this awhile back it sent me off on a study about this writer. Then Pier in a completely different thread brought up the Norwegian band Royksopp which I then discovered this dark gothic synth gem Skulls. Possibly up your alley?
> 
> Decided I may explore this genre in a song.


And now I'm in love with a music video! The music is very intriguing too. It has a strange power to it.


----------



## b_elliott (Nov 6, 2021)

Bee_Abney said:


> And now I'm in love with a music video! The music is very intriguing too. It has a strange power to it.


Agreed. The _Skulls_ film director + editor (whomever they were) are next level; but, for a music video! Extremely well done.

Yesterday I toyed with Gentle Giant's _Peel The Paint_ (1972). Suddenly _Skulls _popped up which has me thinking where I can take GG since at least one of its verses does a dark plummet: 

_Peel the paint
Look underneath
You'll see the same, the same old savage beast.
Strip the coats
The coats of time
And find mad eyes and see those sharpened teeth.
Nothing's been learned -
No nothing at all.
Don't be fooled, get up before you fall._

Fun fact: Not to send this thread off the rails; but, my homework on GG shows they were fans of RD Laing = hence some darker terrain. 

Maybe for the sake of hewing to Falcon and this thread, I should use it here....


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 6, 2021)

b_elliott said:


> Agreed. The _Skulls_ film director + editor (whomever they were) are next level; but, for a music video! Extremely well done.
> 
> Yesterday I toyed with Gentle Giant's _Peel The Paint_ (1972). Suddenly _Skulls _popped up which has me thinking where I can take GG since at least one of its verses does a dark plummet:
> 
> ...


Connections: Falcon has layers that you can 'peel back', and some of it's filters have teeth - adjust resonance to sharpen. Also, psychiatrists are a lot like composers: they make stuff up and sometimes it sounds compelling.


----------



## b_elliott (Nov 6, 2021)

Bee_Abney said:


> Connections: Falcon has layers that you can 'peel back', and some of it's filters have teeth - adjust resonance to sharpen. Also, psychiatrists are a lot like composers: they make stuff up and sometimes it sounds compelling.


Yet another connection: "_Don't be fooled, get up before you fall" _off your chair larfing at Bee's quips.


----------

